# Catalog Party!!! Bigger and Better



## Libbyannii (Jun 7, 2020)

Please come check out what I have and expand your catalog. You’ll see the items right off the dock. Pick up anything you don't have and drop it again for the next person. Once you pick it up, it's in your store catalog and you can buy it. My wishlist and inventory are here https://nook.exchange/u/libbyannii in case you have any of what I don't. I won't take your items, just catalog them. Feel free to share any spare recipes you have too! While you're there you're welcome to explore and shop! Dodo CODE: CC8T1

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

You can leave items for me on the rainbow/Yin yang path.


----------



## Barney (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey!

On my way with a couple of the antique pieces you need and an ironwood dresser DIY.


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ve been wanting that recipe forever! Thank you!


----------



## Barney (Jun 7, 2020)

Thank you so much for this - it was awesome!


----------



## Buffi (Jun 7, 2020)

Heading over shortly. Momma Bear from Bookpinch!


----------



## Alysan (Jun 7, 2020)

If I only have the pansy table DIY from your wishlist, but nothing to offer in terms of cataloging, can I still stop by?


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 7, 2020)

Alysan said:


> If I only have the pansy table DIY from your wishlist, but nothing to offer in terms of cataloging, can I still stop by?


Of course! You don’t have to bring anything to come.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Libbyannii#1740 on discord for easier communication


----------



## ClothMouse (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello  I can craft a garden wagon and the underwater flooring for you. Am I alright to just make them and then pop by?


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah come over!


----------



## Niks (Jun 7, 2020)

Can I bring stuff I don't need for others to catalog and then come over?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi, I’ll be coming by as well. I have the garden wagon DIY for you.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ll come!


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah that’s be cool!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

I’ve enjoyed everyone’s company so much! I’m looking for more friends so if anyone would like to be my friend my code is SW-6960-3265-8023


----------



## AtlanticGem (Jun 7, 2020)

I can give you the antique vanity, pear bed, and desktop computer.


----------



## mollcats (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi I have the beekeepers hive


----------



## Taishan (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh cool. I have the diner sofa.


----------



## mollcats (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks my catalog is much bigger now. I've sent you a fcr.


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m closing my gates but TM me if you want to come over. I’ll leave my stuff out for a couple of days.


----------



## jazzygoat (Jun 7, 2020)

Messaged you!


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 7, 2020)

The gate is open again 3M7CM. I’m looking for more blue roses if anyone has a couple to spare. No biggie if not.


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi! I have a few items on your wishlist that you can catalog


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 8, 2020)

great! Are you playing now?


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 8, 2020)

I can bring blue roses ?


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 8, 2020)

Sweet! DC JVJRJ


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a clay furnace, a climbing wall and some other stuff.


----------



## justina (Jun 8, 2020)

I would love to visit if you are still open! I have some wishlist items


----------



## Aisland (Jun 8, 2020)

I would love to come! I have a brown antique console table, brown mini table, and white washer for you to catalog


----------



## KAYYBE (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi can I come to your island to catalog?


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 8, 2020)

You’re all welcome to come. I’ll post a DC here later.


----------



## ireneanne (Jun 8, 2020)

hi libby! I was checking your wishlist I have a bunch of your items... I'm just looking at your trade list. maybe we can trade?


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 8, 2020)

Definitely interested and thanks!


----------



## Libbyannii (Jun 8, 2020)

Willing to giveaway items for good turnip prices!!!  I’ll check back later and post a Dodo code.


----------

